# MTH Christmas Sound file



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the video I intended to post. I think you will like it better


Just ignore the bottom one. It is no longer availabel. Cliff


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

It says you removed the video?


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby,

Torby, Sorry about that, I deleted it while you were trying to watch it. Just click on the first video and watch it. It's the one I wanted to post originally anyway. 

Cliff


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

..LOL...That's a good one Cliff!!


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Chuck. I had the file for a while, I just never got around to installing it till now. I think next year at Christmas time it will be a great big hit with the kids at train shows. They like the Annie anyway with it's smoke and whistle. Plus, I use the built in microphone to talk to them. 

Cliff


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

That's really cool Cliff, thanks for posting.  

Do you have the product number from the engine this went to? (that way we can find and download it ourselves too) They have so much stuff like this it's just crazy. 


Raymond


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, 
I am not sure what you mean? I got this number from the MTH website..........S042PF3_280____XMS040805cFIN 
and this is the nuber for the Locomotive it comes in.........33-1015-1, ( Rugged Rails Original MSRP $249.95 ) 
CB 2004 Volume II 2-8-0 Steam Engine w/Proto-Soundr 2.0 - Christmas Engine No 

Here is the link to the website; http://www.railking1gauge.com/detail.asp?item=33-1015-1 

That is all thinfo on it from the MTH Website. I hope this helps . 
Cliff


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Cliff! It does. the 33-1015-1 is the product number of the engine you need to do the lookups but since you provided the link we don't need it...  

Raymond


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By stumpycc on 01/01/2009 12:05 PM


Thanks Chuck. I had the file for a while, I just never got around to installing it till now. I think next year at Christmas time it will be a great big hit with the kids at train shows. They like the Annie anyway with it's smoke and whistle. Plus, I use the built in microphone to talk to them. 

Cliff 

Cliff, I'll bet you get startled reactions from the kids when the trains starts talking to them!!









Do you ever pull up to them and stop and say like "Don't Touch"...


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 01/01/2009 5:57 PM
Posted By stumpycc on 01/01/2009 12:05 PM



Cliff, I'll bet you get startled reactions from the kids when the trains starts talking to them!!









Do you ever pull up to them and stop and say like "Don't Touch"...










Yes, I do get startled rections from the kids, they look at the train, then at thier parents, then back at the train, it's kind of funny, then some try to see who is talking to them. I can usuallly get someone to go over and get the child's name from thier parent, then you see the look on thier face when the train says thier name. 

I have, at a couple of the shows pulled up and told them not to touch trains, that spooks them a little. But, they quit messing with the trains after that.


Cliff


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 01/01/2009 5:45 PM
Thanks Cliff! It does. the 33-1015-1 is the product number of the engine you need to do the lookups but since you provided the link we don't need it... " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wink.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" /> 

Raymond



Your welcome Ray, you should try it in one of your Mallets.........


----------

